# need your advice



## butchndad (Feb 2, 2021)

hello all
i have basically been a fossil hunter but occasionally find a bottle, mostly broken but some intact.  I would like to start specifically searching for bottles.  I live in a large eastern city of about 250,000 which was first settled in the 1600s.  There MUST be great places to search but where?  How would you suggest i get started?  Do i walk the abandoned railroad lines?  How can i search out where the old municipal dumps were? (especially since the libraries are closed).  Any suggestions as to how to get started would be greatly appreciated.  thank you


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 2, 2021)

butchndad said:


> hello all
> i have basically been a fossil hunter but occasionally find a bottle, mostly broken but some intact.  I would like to start specifically searching for bottles.  I live in a large eastern city of about 250,000 which was first settled in the 1600s.  There MUST be great places to search but where?  How would you suggest i get started?  Do i walk the abandoned railroad lines?  How can i search out where the old municipal dumps were? (especially since the libraries are closed).  Any suggestions as to how to get started would be greatly appreciated.  thank you
> [/QUOTE what I would do if I was you try to find out where the oldest part of ur city or town is then i would walk  Lots that tore down a house or a building I would walk those lots after a hard rain to see if there's anything that you can find and there should be you should be able to find old marbles coins dolls rings bottles look for bottle top cork bottles bottle bottoms that will give you a good indication and they're fun to walk and it gets good exercise but be very careful you could be subject to being robbed mugged or killed because where I live the best places I can go do that are very dangerous it's always good to have 1 or two people to go with you talk to some real old people that live right around in the oldest part of town they may be able to tell you where an old dump is dumps  are good place to find stuff Riverbanks creek beds and Creek Banks where the water is washed out  the dirt me myself I always have a handgun on me but you got to be aware of the laws around your town or city get your concealed weapons carry permit that way you can conceal your weapon I would not walk alone if the neighborhood's really bad it probably be in your best interest not even going those neighborhoods you are subject to be robbed or shot it's a fun hobby but it not worth all that but that's what you got to do to find this stuff. good luck happy Huntin most of all be carefull always pay attention of your surrondings


----------



## bottles_inc (Feb 2, 2021)

Try at the bottom of gulleys in the woods outside of town. That's where I've had the best luck


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 2, 2021)

Walking overgrown riverbanks and shorelines is a good bet, particularly the ones in historically poor neighbourhoods (they weren't going to dump their garbage where the rich people could smell it).  Riverbanks alongside large institutional buildings like universities are a good pet too, as are waterfront parks.  Typically garbage dumps weren't used for housing because it's not suitable for building on, although sometimes dumps have high rises on them today since the footings of the building go below the dump.  Generally if you want to be able to spot dump sites it's best to look in places where some erosion takes place, otherwise it'll be hard to spot them without knowing where to look.  Any gullies you can find are good too, people would often dump into those.


----------



## butchndad (Feb 2, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Try at the bottom of gulleys in the woods outside of town. That's where I've had the best luck





CanadianBottles said:


> Walking overgrown riverbanks and shorelines is a good bet, particularly the ones in historically poor neighbourhoods (they weren't going to dump their garbage where the rich people could smell it).  Riverbanks alongside large institutional buildings like universities are a good pet too, as are waterfront parks.  Typically garbage dumps weren't used for housing because it's not suitable for building on, although sometimes dumps have high rises on them today since the footings of the building go below the dump.  Generally if you want to be able to spot dump sites it's best to look in places where some erosion takes place, otherwise it'll be hard to spot them without knowing where to look.  Any gullies you can find are good too, people would often dump into those.


thank you all for the help
will keep you posted
happy hunting


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 2, 2021)

You bring a gun to hunt bottles?  That is horrible that you have to. I was gonna make a joke but it's not funny. Be safe. Maybe a bullet proof vest. I too live in a real bad area. Mostly night time down by the river is the only place I would not venture.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You bring a gun to hunt bottles?  That is horrible that you have to. I was gonna make a joke but it's not funny. Be safe. Maybe a bullet proof vest. I too live in a real bad area. Mostly night time down by the river is the only place I would not venture.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Where I live carry my gun like a wallet I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## butchndad (Feb 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You bring a gun to hunt bottles?  That is horrible that you have to. I was gonna make a joke but it's not funny. Be safe. Maybe a bullet proof vest. I too live in a real bad area. Mostly night time down by the river is the only place I would not venture.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Garfield is a bad area?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 3, 2021)

butchndad said:


> Garfield is a bad area?


Why would I say it if it wasn't.  I don't make this up.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## butchndad (Feb 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Why would I say it if it wasn't.  I don't make this up.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


sorry, i didn't mean to impugn you.  i just never thought of Garfield as rough. and the truth is that although i live nearby i can't say that i really know the town.  so again my apologies


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 3, 2021)

This is no Joke where I'm from I remember a number of days where we was digging and we would hear gunfire very close to our location it's not uncommon to have two or three shootings a day that's why I carry a gun you shoot at me I will return fire that's  sad world we live in but I don't let a few clowns run the circus


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 4, 2021)

butchndad said:


> sorry, i didn't mean to impugn you.  i just never thought of Garfield as rough. and the truth is that although i live nearby i can't say that i really know the town.  so again my apologies


This whole state has changed. I have lived here my whole life. It has never been this bad. No respect anymore. I think about moving more recently than ever. So sad.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 6, 2021)

Traditionally botom land that couldn't be developed b/c of seasnal flooding was often used for dumping. Creeks that run near or thru graveyards are a good bet. Look for washouts, places where old debris might be entering the water.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 6, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> This is no Joke where I'm from I remember a number of days where we was digging and we would hear gunfire very close to our location it's not uncommon to have two or three shootings a day that's why I carry a gun you shoot at me I will return fire that's  sad world we live in but I don't let a few clowns run the circus




Sounds like your talking about where I dig, Detroit, where you see the Coroner hauling away the Dead Bodies from the Alley just before you arrive to do some Privy Digging. LEON.


----------



## Nickneff (Feb 6, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Sounds like your talking about where I dig, Detroit, where you see the Coroner hauling away the Dead Bodies from the Alley just before you arrive to do some Privy Digging. LEON.


That's it are the red lights you don't stop at because you'll get robbed or shot yeah that's it


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 6, 2021)

WE HAVE OF TON OF WILD HOGS THATBAD IN THE GHOST TOWN CREEK BOTTOM I HUNT  THE JUDGE WORK WILL


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Feb 10, 2021)

butchndad said:


> hello all
> i have basically been a fossil hunter but occasionally find a bottle, mostly broken but some intact.  I would like to start specifically searching for bottles.  I live in a large eastern city of about 250,000 which was first settled in the 1600s.  There MUST be great places to search but where?  How would you suggest i get started?  Do i walk the abandoned railroad lines?  How can i search out where the old municipal dumps were? (especially since the libraries are closed).  Any suggestions as to how to get started would be greatly appreciated.  thank you


Some 50 years ago I visited Charleston, SC looking for bottles. In the old part of town there were some abandoned houses, some torn down, some simply vacant and decaying. I went to the back yards and started digging and probing in the back yard corners. I found mostly privies and brought home dozens of great bottles. There was often a brick wall going down a couple of feet. On one occasion I broke away the bottom of the wall and probed and found this bottle. I assumed it had simply been thrown there by whomever built the wall.


----------

